# EP HQ Double Basket - Decent?



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Was looking at upgrading to a VST style basket for my Cherub and ordered a La Marzocco Basket 17g, but it turns out the place I ordered from doesn't have that basket in stock so I was offer a EP HQ Double Basket which I haven't really seen much about.

They are ridgeless, I normally dose 18g of beans.

I might get a pair of them if they are known to work fine with the Cherub..

Cheers all - Happy Monday










Thomas.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

i have one i don't use. I hate it, but Gary thinks they're good









if you want to PM me your address, I'll send it to you, no charge


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Can't get any more decent than that mate! Much appreciated!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

It is definitely a good quality basket but very different from the VST. It has a much higher inherent resistence (the holes are smaller) than the VST basket so requires a coarser grind. This of course in turn results in a lower extraction yield.

I find that this basket typically suits darker roasts and less dense coffees that could more easily over extract in the VST.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Thanks jimbow,

The La Marzocco Basket 17g and VST18g are basically the same though?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jimbow said:


> It is definitely a good quality basket but very different from the VST. It has a much higher inherent resistence (the holes are smaller) than the VST basket so requires a coarser grind. This of course in turn results in a lower extraction yield.
> 
> I find that this basket typically suits darker roasts and less dense coffees that could more easily over extract in the VST.


Exactly my take on it. Certain coffees (the minority) taste better in it than the VST.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

What would be a good everyday basket to use for my Fracino Piccino?. CAn you get a better standard Basket?........My partner also uses the machine, so something like the vst would be out of bounds as she doesnt like to mess around too much....Im currently using the EQ Basket, as The standard Basket that came with my Piccino has quite a few holes blocked.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Jim,

What do you mean by this "It has a much higher inherent resistence (the holes are smaller) than the VST basket so requires a coarser grind. This of course in turn results in a lower extraction yield"

Still learning lots!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

If you hold both baskets (the EP HQ and the VST/LM Strada) up to the light you will notice that the surface area of holes in the VST/LM baskets is greater i.e. it has more holes on the bottom and those holes are slightly bigger. This means that the basket itself provides less resistance to the brew water when you brew an espresso. In practice, this lower resistance in the basket allows you to grind the coffee finer without choking the machine. A finer grind increases the resistance to the brew water (slowing down the pour) but also increases the surface area of the coffee allowing the coffee solids to dissolve more easily. This is especially important on some lighter roasted and Single Origin coffees that tend to be quite dense and yield their solids less readily. The VST basket allows these coffees to be properly extracted.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Would I be best to use just the standard basket For quick capps/lattes etc?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The EP HQ basket will probably behave more similarly to the stock Fracino basket (blocked holes not withstanding







).

I find my choice of basket is really dependent upon the beans I am are using rather than the drink I am trying to create. If I was using a dark roast, espresso blend that tends to yield it's solids readily then the EP HQ or stock basket might give better results than the VST. I find that the VST basket is suited to denser coffees that yield their solids less readily and would traditionally result in sour, under-extracted espresso when brewed with a stock basket.

Most stock baskets are really designed for 14g of ground coffee even though they can physically hold much more (usually around 18-21g). With larger doses (above 14g) a coarser grind is required to offset the additional resistance of the extra ground coffee in the basket. With denser coffees this sometimes meant that the resulting espresso was under extracted as a result of the lower surface area of coffee from the coarser grind. The 18g VST (and 17g LM Strada) basket is specifically designed for 17-19g doses and the holes are sized specifically to allow that dose of coffee to be brewed still using an optimum espresso grind so that the espresso is correctly extracted.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

thomss said:


> Thanks jimbow,
> 
> The La Marzocco Basket 17g and VST18g are basically the same though?


Yup, La Marzocco and VST collaborated on the R&D for the baskets but each decided to sell them independently. The baskets use the same technology and designs but the LM numbering scheme seems to be 1 lower than VST e.g. 14g LM Strada = 15g VST, 17g LM Strada = 18g VST, etc.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Cool - good info all round here.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Do you think I'd be able to dose 18g of beans in to a La Marzocco Basket 14g without issues?

What do you think, the14g, or 17g is closed to the stock size of the double basket included with the Cherub?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The VST and LM baskets are designed for specific doses: usually the stated size +/- 1g in the case of VST (or +2g in the case of LM) but your mileage may vary.

I find that the Cherub's shower screen protrudes quite far into the basket and so with the Cherub it is not possible to updose the basket to the same extent as some other machines. 15g is about the maximum I can manage comfortably in the Cherub with the 15g VST. Beyond this, the puck starts fracturing as it meets the shower screen.

I would suggest choosing a LM basket size that corresponds to the dose of coffee you like to use in the stock basket. Bear in mind with the LM basket you will need to grind finer than with the stock basket which will result in a higher extraction yield - hopefully sweeter tasting espresso.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

On that bases I think I'll try the Rigless 18g VST basket too then as I always weight out 18g of beans before grinding! Thanks again jimbow, you've been hammered lately you must need a holiday


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

lol just called them to change to the VST18g and they found a La Marzocco so should be here in the next day or so! We're getting there.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just for reference its far cheaper to buy the LM baskets directly from them rather than through a 3rd party supplier :

http://www.lamarzocco.it/lmeshop/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=70&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=5


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Cool thanks for that, I probably will get the smaller one too shortly!

I had some PayPal money to burn in this case


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you have to pay tax/duty if its coming from LM themselves?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

BongoSteve said:


> Do you have to pay tax/duty if its coming from LM themselves?


I didn't. I ordered two baskets and notepad from them

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------

